

I'm Pissed About _____. - mayagc
http://founderdating.com/im-pissed-about

======
zavulon
> When I run into an issue that fires me up, I write the nasty email. Except
> when I’m done, I don’t hit send.

This is one of the most important things you can do in the business world. I
really wish I've learned to do this much earlier than I did.

~~~
gadders
I believe Abraham Lincoln did this with some of his generals during the
American Civil War.

~~~
dllthomas
I understand he'd write "never signed, never sent" at the bottom. I like that.

------
goldenkey
Does anyone else feel that posts like these are vapid? Not because the advice
is obvious or rehashed. I actually think it's great to reiterate important
points in order to reinforce them. The reason I feel these points are vapid is
because they essentially are things we already know we shouldn't do, without a
real concourse of how to truly sidestep them. I mean, a whole book can be
written on how not to cry over spilled milk. So is a paragraph of empty
emphasis effectual?

~~~
monksy
I feel like a lot of the startup posts on HN are pretty vapid. Oh great you're
doing a mash up of these 2 services or a flappy bird clone... why do I care?
I'm not going to use that.

------
monkmartinez
"Choose not to be harmed and you won't feel harmed, don't feel harmed and you
haven't been." (Aurelius, 2002, 4.7)

Aurelius, M., & Hays, G. (2002). Marcus Aurelius Meditations. Toronto: Random
House.

------
monksy
> "A key employee quit. "

Maybe they felt unappreciated, or overworked. You employ them, you don't own
them. Why is the modern workplace starting to sound more like slavery than a
job?

~~~
ipince
??

So one cannot feel frustrated if an employee leaves, or you're running a slave
shop?

(I'm aware I'm exaggerating your comment. My point is OP can feel
frustrated/angry if an employee leaves. It doesn't mean he's exploiting his
employees).

~~~
monksy
I'm not suggesting that it is unreasonable to feel disappointed when an
employee leaves. However if a "star employee" leaves... usually it means that
the employee didn't feel like a star employee. You're dealing with other
individuals who have different goals in life. Don't expect them to be exactly
like you or be completely dependent upon you.

------
ChuckMcM
Walking is the only thing that helps me some times. Somehow the activity of
walking allows my brain to unstick on the things I'm pissed off about and see
the other things that are related.

------
jacquesm
Warning:
file_get_contents([http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q="ht...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q="http://founderdating.com/im-
pissed-about/"&weights\[url\]=50.1&weights\[title\]=0.0&)

------
aphrax
there's something about how this piece resonates with me. I'm not a founder or
work for a start up; but it connects to me and I'm not sure why?

